# Holder snow machine



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

This thing would move some serious snow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/2198094781.html


----------



## GabrielFarms (Jan 27, 2011)

I want one, but not for $15,000!


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

They work good till they break down... and thats often. City runs 5 of them and one or 2 is always in need of repair and parts come from germany mostly. Quite pricey


----------

